# Systemmeldungen an E-Mail Addy schicken lassen

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hi @all

Ich habe ein kleines vorhaben, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das anfangen soll, bis vor kurzem hatte ich einen Mailserver der ganz gut lief, dort konnte ich den root account dazu benutzen mir Systemnachrichten an die E-Mail addy vom root account schicken zu lassen.

Kurz gesagt die Mailserver Konfiguration war sehr aufwendig und hat ca. eine Woche gedauert bis alles soweit lief, darauf habe ich im moment keine Lust, jetzt wollte ich fragen ob ich mir Systemmeldungen an eine externe Mailaddresse schicken lassen kann und wenn ja wie.

Wäre dankbar für ein paar Tips oder eine Seite mit Howtos, werde noch ein bisschen googeln war aber bisher erfolglos.

Danke schonmal,

CoS24

----------

## dertobi123

Define "Systemmeldungen".

Du kannst dir mal app-admin/tenshi anschauen, nur erfordert dies ein wenig mehr Aufwand als "installieren, geht".

----------

## b3cks

Ich verstehe zwar auch nicht ganz, was du möchtest, empfehle aber mal logwatch.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich denke mal so in der Art wie bei Suse, da kann man im Yast auswählen, das Systemmeldungen per Mail geschickt werden. Wie das funktioniert, damit habe ich mich auch noch nicht beschäftigt. Ich hatte vor zig Jahren mal redHat. Ich glaube, da kamen auch die Systemmeldungen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere allerdings in der Konsole, so in der Art "Broadcast Message from root@userxyz"..Text... Ich weiß nicht, ob das gemeint ist?

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

@flammenflitzer,

genau das meine ich, wenn ich die addy von root@localhost ind meine@email.addresse ändern könnte würde er sie ja verschicken oder ?

CoS24

----------

## think4urs11

Klar, sofern dein System entweder selbst Mailserver spielt oder einen entsprechend konfigurierten forwarding host benutzen kann dann geht das.

Am einfachsten benutz dafür den deines ISP.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Bin gerade dabei einen Mailserver auf meinem Server zu einzurichten, kann mir vielleicht noch jemand sagen was auf den Router drauf muss damit die Mails an root von ihm an den root account vom Server geschickt werden (oder einen benutzer z.B. routerroot oder so, also routerroot@meinserver.org) reicht dafür ssmtp oder brauche ich Postfix ?

Danke schonmal,

CoS24

----------

## flash49

 *Child_of_Sun_24 wrote:*   

> Bin gerade dabei einen Mailserver auf meinem Server zu einzurichten, kann mir vielleicht noch jemand sagen was auf den Router drauf muss damit die Mails an root von ihm an den root account vom Server geschickt werden (oder einen benutzer z.B. routerroot oder so, also routerroot@meinserver.org) reicht dafür ssmtp oder brauche ich Postfix ?
> 
> 

 

An root kannst/solltest du im Normalfall nichts ausliefern, du brauchst immer einen alias auf einen echten mailuser. Du kannst dann an root@server was schicken, ausgeliefert wird es aber an den alias.

ssmtp braucht immer einen echten Mailserver als Partner, allerdings reicht auch wirklich ein Mailserver irgendwo aus, solange er mails von deinen Clients (auf denen ssmtp läuft) annimmt. GMX funktioniert aber zum Beispiel nicht, da es keine mails annimmt, die als Empfänger nicht user@gmx.xxx haben.

Die Aliase für postfix sind unter /etc/mail/aliases (aliases.db Update nicht vergessen!)

In meiner ssmtp.conf auf den clients steht nur mein postfix server als mailhub drin

----------

## jkoerner

sendmail legt auch /etc/mail/aliases an. Dort kann man Systembenutzer-aliases ohne "full qualified domain name" für localhost festlegen. Ich habe es nie ausprobiert, aber externe Mailadressen sollten dort ohne Weiteres möglich sein. Andere Mailserver dürften eine ähnliche Datei anlegen, bei exim weiß ich, daß der es macht.

----------

## moe

 *flash49 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ssmtp braucht immer einen echten Mailserver als Partner, allerdings reicht auch wirklich ein Mailserver irgendwo aus, solange er mails von deinen Clients (auf denen ssmtp läuft) annimmt. GMX funktioniert aber zum Beispiel nicht, da es keine mails annimmt, die als Empfänger nicht user@gmx.xxx haben.

 

Das ist eine etwas andere Problematik, du sprichst hier von Mailservern *ohne* SMTP-Authentifizierung, und da wirst du aus Spam-Gründen verständlicherweise keinen finden der auch für fremde Domains annimmt.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Habe jetzt meinen internen Server in einen Mail Server verwandelt, werde mal das mit der ssmtp.conf ausprobieren.

CoS24

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Irgendwie habe ich das gefühl das es nicht ausreicht den Postfix server als Mailhub anzugeben, würde es gehen wenn ich als Option root= statt postmaster eine e-mail addresse vom Mailserver angebe ?

CoS24

----------

## flammenflitzer

Nur mal nebenbei: Warum hast Du nicht logwatch oder tenshi genommen?

----------

